# Vintage Tamiya Blackfoot Question



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

how many tooth pinion was used ikno its 32p


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i believe it was a 9 tooth but i remember putting a 17 tooth in there and it made a huge difference


----------



## quick5pnt0 (Mar 18, 2008)

The owners manual doesn't say what size the pinion gear was but if the drawings are correct it's a 10 tooth.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

it was a long 10 tooth, and i have a bounch of blackfoot parts if ya need any !!!


----------



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

all i need is a pinion


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

you could use a 17,18 or 19 if you used the Frog spur.


----------



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

idk i just has the stock spur in it


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

pm me if you need a pinion. im a blackfoot junkie !!


----------

